# What does everyone shoot?



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I am a compound guy with good intentions to start up recurve. I shoot a Bowtech destroyer 340. I love this bow but I have an itch for a new one. I am really lookng hard into G5 PRIME compounds. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im a compound Guy with shooting a Deploy with intentions to get into traditional archery....until I tried it at Cabela's and then decided I had best give that bow back to the rep before someone gets seriously hurt after about three really pathetic shots with it, lol. I fear I may be hopeless at traditonal archery....and just stick to using a compound.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Compound guy here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Compound. I have an old high country and a couple of older black bears. Slow, one heck of an arc but they get the job done. 125 grain tips and a thick, heavy aluminum arrow. My son has a modern bow tech and it is nice shoots very flat. Compensates for incorrect yardage estimation making longer shoots more feasible.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't shot compound in many years, but thinking about investing in a crossbow. It's an age thing....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have owned many bows. I started with a Bear Pony recurve, then a Bear compound, started hunting and bought a High Country perimeter weighted cam setup then bought a Bowtech Black Knight Dually. While I owned that one I compressed my shoulder between an oak and a 3 1/2 turkey load. That ended my compound days. Now I own a Parker Tornado Crossbow. I love it!

I was never brand loyal. So many people would own nothing less than a Mathews or a Hoyt. I went with the best warranty and value. If it launched carbons over 300' per second I was fine with it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, but with my back, no bows.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

22,380,38 9mm, 45 Colt 45, 5.56 308 Kidding I have not been around a bow in years expect last month shot a compound at a school event with granddaughter.
It did spark a renewed interest.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat no more bows. I did get a crossbow. PSE Tac 15.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Nikon, Mamiya, Pentax...........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not shot a bow since I was a kid. Looking at a crossbow tho.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I no longer shoot compound bows due to my back but I purchased Barnett crossbow last year with the hand crank...very pleased with its accuracy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Crossbows are the way to go. The OP is conspicuously absent but I love my crossbow.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I haven't shot compound in many years, but thinking about investing in a crossbow. It's an age thing....


I have high hopes to shoot a 70# bow again but I cant seem to get there anymore. Not enough time to build up the strength. I am thinking my next purchase may go with 60# max so I am not tempted and hurt myself.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Its been a while but here in Washington state there have been tough restrictions on crossbow hunting. I should see if that has changed in recent years. I noticed more have come into the stores. I used to never see them.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Compound


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I have owned many bows. I started with a Bear Pony recurve, then a Bear compound, started hunting and bought a High Country perimeter weighted cam setup then bought a Bowtech Black Knight Dually. While I owned that one I compressed my shoulder between an oak and a 3 1/2 turkey load. That ended my compound days. Now I own a Parker Tornado Crossbow. I love it!
> 
> I was never brand loyal. So many people would own nothing less than a Mathews or a Hoyt. I went with the best warranty and value. If it launched carbons over 300' per second I was fine with it.


Its all about personal preference. My first bow was PSE at 12. Then a martin. I liked both. I have never shot a matthews that agreed with me. I shoot Bowtech and Prime the best.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My first bow was a Martin Black Panther compound. I think I was 15?
I could nail anything with that bow. Still have it, but haven't shot it in years.
My second bow was a handmade(by me) red oak/poplar "board bow" with ~40# draw weight.
My third was another handmade(by me) red oak/poplar "board bow" with ~50# draw weight, and no backing. (my favorite so far)
I made three others that went to friends/family. (red oak/cedar, red oak/marblewood, red oak/purpleheart)
My fourth is currently unfinished. Hickory "pyramid" style with paduk and maple grip and nocks.
It's still on the tiller. Been there almost 3 years now. I've just not had the time or motivation to finish it. It should finish out somewhere in the 70# range... eventually.

I think I have a thread on here somewhere, showing them off. I'll search around...

EDIT: I guess I mis-remembered. Must have been on another site somewhere.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Hats off to you! I would love to see them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Economic Survivalist said:


> Hats off to you! I would love to see them.


First one I ever made:
1st finished red oak bow

Group of roughed out "blanks":









Close-up on the grips:








(my 2nd, one for adult friend, originally for child but ended in utter failure *KABOOM*, current unfinished hickory bow, concept I'm not sure will ever work, but pretty!)

My second one, finished: 2nd finished red oak bow, no backing!

One for adult friend: Bow for friend

One for child nephew: Bow for nephew


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Awesome! I used to work with wood building homes but always wanted to learn finer wood working.


----------



## Surviveageddon (Feb 4, 2017)

started with high country ended up with infinite edge, got tired of going to bow tech to adjust my own bow hha sight good to 60 yds


----------



## sci (Apr 18, 2017)

Recurves - I have Ragim Black Bear and Big Archery Lion bows - both at 40#.


----------



## sav4 (Oct 25, 2017)

Compound. Hoyt Ignite now, adjustable to anyone, stepped down from a 70#psi to it and love the groups. Previous martin rage, Oneida, Golden eagle, another Hoyt.....bear


----------



## sav4 (Oct 25, 2017)

*70# Pse


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

martin recurve 60#


----------



## trovilcl (Dec 30, 2018)

Traditional guy here. I've been a bowyer for 13 years now, and make primitive longbows. I just purchased my first modern recurve last year, and love it. Placed fourth in a local 3d shoot.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> First one I ever made:
> 1st finished red oak bow
> 
> Group of roughed out "blanks":
> ...


Kauboy...PM what it would take to buy one from you or have you make me one? I absolutely prefer a longbow or recurve and the like to compound bows especially hand made ones). Since I'm 50-ish I now need a lighter draw weight, but still prefer that to compound bows. Too much complexity. I thought about making one, but lack the knowledge and skill to do so.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

70# Golden Eagle I've had since 1986. 30" Easton 2216 shafts razorbak points.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I occasionally drag out an old long bow, it has about a 35-40# draw. I have never shot a compound bow, but I have been thinking about getting one. The long bow I can just throw a couple straw bales in front of my shed and shoot from my deck. It sat in the closet for years until my oldest saw the hunger games.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Kauboy...PM what it would take to buy one from you or have you make me one? I absolutely prefer a longbow or recurve and the like to compound bows especially hand made ones). Since I'm 50-ish I now need a lighter draw weight, but still prefer that to compound bows. Too much complexity. I thought about making one, but lack the knowledge and skill to do so.


It would be my honor, but sadly, I no longer have the capacity to produce them. The two on the right in those pictures never did get finished, and are currently in a stack in the corner of the garage. My work area has been overtaken with years of fodder.
I suspect I'll pick up the hobby again if I ever retire.
It sure is therapeutic.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

When I was younger 90# now 65# PSE Lightning Flight compound wheel bow, 36" Easton aluminum arrows, fingers, and springy rest. I like simple. When I pull it out of the case and if it doesn't hit what I aim at it's generally my fault.


----------

